
The healthy startup founder - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/the-healthy-startup-founder/
======
tbrooks
I love the idea of setting an hourly timer to do something physical like 50
jumping jacks.

~~~
karjaluoto
I’m using an app called Chime, for the reminders. You can find it here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/chime/id414830146?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/chime/id414830146?mt=8)

